

Nasty bug lets hackers into Apple computers - cdvonstinkpot
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/03/technology/mac-bug/index.html

======
Someone1234
Dumb article. This is all you need to know:

> This isn't an easy hack. An attacker first needs administrative access to a
> machine.

So essentially they discovered another way of updating the uEFI rather than
just, you know, updating the uEFI?

